# Good ATV tires needed



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

What's a good but reasonably priced atv tire?
I'm in need of replacements this spring. 
I'll mainly use them on rocky trails and sometimes a little snow and mud.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I can't really come up with a good tire for you. But I do know that you really need to get away from the 2 ply ones if you want them to last and give you some durability.

Here is a video from last year that might help or confuse you more.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Budget? Rim size?

You may really be limited due to rim size... alot of the newer Bighorn style tires only fit the 12 or 14" rims.

I recently got new tires for my Honda Foreman, it has the 11" rims which are kindof an oddball size now. Researching it, I found Kenda still makes the Bear Claw tires, one of the most popular atv tires of all time, and made in a plethora of sizes. I got all 4 tires mail ordered to my doorstep for $300. I found other internet sellers to beat the local Rocky Mt ATV by quite alot on pricing, so look around first.

Kenda Bear Claw. Fantastic tires, 6 Ply. They made both a 24" and a 25" tire on my 11" rim, so I went with the 25 to get more ground clearance, and it made a noticeable difference rock crawling.










-DallanC


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

I have a Polaris 500 with 23" tires and 12" rims.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

+1 on none of the two ply, NHS and Bigbean had an experience with those with the granite in teh Henry's, major problems and not much more money for some good ones. No names for you, but as far as shopping around a lot of local shops will match even Amazon prices and they can likely do it for you much more quickly vs waiting for shipment of a heavy item from across the country. Unless you are looking to mount them your self I would suggest finding what you want and the best price and taking to your shop to let them match it.


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

Get a set of Maxxis Bighorn's. Get the original design, not the 2.0 or 3.0.

https://www.rockymountainatvmc.com/p/4268/3237/Maxxis-Bighorn-Radial-Tire

I got mine at Discount Tire for slightly less than this but I had to wait for them to order them in.

Best.
Tires.
Ever.


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

I had great luck the "Goodyear Tracker P" tires on my Polaris atvs. Excellent tire, excellent traction, excellent wear. Seems like they cost around $100. 

Our side-by has the Kenda Bear Claws and they seem good. They do have softer rubber than the Goodyears (not saying that is bad). 

I have 20 years experience with the Goodyears and only a couple months experience with the Kenda.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

The cheap tire changer tool from Harbor Freight works great for changing ATV tires (and car / truck). I've used mine a lot lately. I bolt it to a 2x6" board, then drive my truck tire up on the other end to hold it in place. Makes it easy to setup, or take down and put away.

https://www.harborfreight.com/manual-tire-changer-69686.html

Of course if you buy your tires from a shop, they will mount them pretty cheap.

PS: Dont get mudlite tires, they dont last long at all (got one atv that came with them).

-DallanC


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I agree with Dallan on the tire changer. Unless you have a friend in a tire shop or have access to a changer you will pay more at a tire shop to have the new tires mounted than the changer cost. But then you are also going to need a air compressor to seat the beads and air up the tires.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

Something didn't seem right with my stated tire size. So I just went out and looked again.
My rear tires are 26x11/12 and fronts are 26x8/12.


Is there any real advantage to having slimmer tires on the front or would I be better off to go with 25 or 26"x10/12 on all four tires?


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

The narrower tires on the front make turning a little bit easier than a wider one would.


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

Fat tires on the front will make it less maneuverable and more dangerous. There are also clearance issues/fender issues going that route. You will be muddy.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Critter said:


> I agree with Dallan on the tire changer. Unless you have a friend in a tire shop or have access to a changer you will pay more at a tire shop to have the new tires mounted than the changer cost. But then you are also going to need a air compressor to seat the beads and air up the tires.


Two tricks for that.

1) Run a ratchet strap around the center of the rubber tire and ratchet it down tight... that will press the bead against the rim hopefully making a seal.

2) If that doesn't work, ether always does 

-DallanC


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

The first time that I did a either trick on a heavy truck tire everyone around me left me deserted when I lit the match.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Man, ether is something I will never mess with. I'd rather pay the shop. 


The reason for that is from a story from my college days when me and 3 classmates nearly blew us and a state motorpool car to kingdom come........

(another story for a different time)


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Its not too dangerous, just dont over do it with the starting fluid.






-DallanC


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

DallanC said:


> Two tricks for that.
> 
> 1) Run a ratchet strap around the center of the rubber tire and ratchet it down tight... that will press the bead against the rim hopefully making a seal.
> 
> ...


Hope the ratchet strap isn't from Harbor Freight! I'd worry more about that coming apart than the ether blowing me up!

It's called the "scratch and dent store" for a reason.


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

Discount mounted my tires for $3 each...easy peasy.


----------

